# Tycoon Lake and Lake Rupert



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

My fishing trip today started out soaking wet. Drove to Tycoon lake after stopping at Bidwell Bait and Tackle for some minnows. Had heard that a good bankfishing location was the fishing pier. we fished from about 7:45 to 1:30. There was a ton of small bluegill all over the top of the water, really to small to bite. About ten minutes into the fishing trip my older brother hooked a small LMB with a Storm Thundercraw. After that we had a very slow morning. all in all we caught the aforementioned bass in addition to a One Pound LMB landed by yours truly and a One Pound flathead. Didn't have much luck with our minnows. They were very fragile. Couldn't even hook em without em dyin. Just didn't seem to be able to catch fish. Any pointers would be much appreciated Tycoon lake is one i would like to revisit. Would love to revisit with better info and better bait. 

At Lake Rupert we fished under the bridge again and didn't really hook anything big. We caught 8 good fillet size bluegill. Two small LMB under a pound. As always the minnows i get for Lake Rupert are always very hearty and healthy. But once again we didn't seem to land anything big. I know Lake Rupert is a boating lake primarily. 

Will post pictures of the outing later.

Can't seem to find any good bankfishing lakes. I am from portsmouth ohio with very limited driving time. If anyone has any tips or close lakes please PLEASE Help. Not asking for secret super spots or anything jus needing somewhwere close that has good bankfishing. Not looking for any specific species just anything that will bite.

Thanks, Sean.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Let Me guess they told You at the Bait shop the Pier was a good spot? Ive never had ANY luck off of it , Ive always fished the Dam Banks where all the Brush is to catch fish.


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you RiverWader for the info. I had hoped that the lake was better than it was. Now that i know a better spot to go i may go back to that lake.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive only bass Fished there only a few times, Ive mostly fished for Crappie, and did really well but thats in April and May


----------



## JSHarrison (Sep 14, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Let Me guess they told You at the Bait shop the Pier was a good spot? Ive never had ANY luck off of it , Ive always fished the Dam Banks where all the Brush is to catch fish.


The pier is a great spot if you are taking a kid and want to catch some bluegill. Both sides of the dam are very good especially earlier in the year. On the other side of the lake (when you are on the pier it is off to the left back in the corner) is a nice spot with a bunch of lilly pads. Kinda tricky to get to but not a bad spot. And Bidwell Bait and Tackle is a joke. The bait is usually dead and the prices are a rip off. Sadly there isn't a real good bait shop in town.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes that spot is Very tricky to get to , I usually catfish back there. Theres some ICE Frogs in that lake also


----------



## Lamewolf (May 22, 2013)

RiverWader said:


> Ive only bass Fished there only a few times, Ive mostly fished for Crappie, and did really well but thats in April and May


What part of the lake is good for crappie ? Never fished Rupert before but plan on going there soon - its about 60 miles from my house and that will make a nice weekend trip. I've already downloaded a topo map of Rupert from the ODNR website but would like to know in advance of some decent spots to visit - can even use GPS coordinates if anyone has them ?:T


----------

